# YAY - im in the NMC!!!



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Just had an email saying that im officially a National Mouse Club Member!!!

Im all excited!!!!

Katy x


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Yay to you, it's really exciting isn't it?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

katytwinkle said:


> Just had an email saying that im officially a National Mouse Club Member!


 :gwavec :gwavec :gwavec

Welcome to the club!
Now make some mice and get showin'


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

im tryin im tryin!!!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Welcome to the NMC, best club in the WORLD!!! :ugeek:


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The secret garden said:


> Welcome to the NMC, best club in the WORLD!!! :ugeek:


I agree!! Yay congrats!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

fantastic,it will be great to meet you.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome as Sam says to the best club in the world I hope to see you at the shows soon.

Paul


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Thankyou so much everyone!!! and we've been to a few shows already, and we'll be at enfield on saturday!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome. Get yourself up North with the 'real' fanciers! only joking


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

well were in Nottinghamshire!!! mansfield to be precise, so we're not as "south" as some!!! someone needs to do an east mids Mouse show!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I got my first mice from a fancier in Mansfield.Not to far from me.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

what varieties are you keeping/breeding?


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

well the lovely Seawatch Stud gave me a trio of argentes to get me started. but i love too many varieties! considering Doves.And my partner, "george" breeds blacks.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Doves are the most beautiful of all mice, but they're extremely frustrating to show :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

frustrating?! why!?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Well firstly because they are shown in AOC Self and quite often you'll drive miles and miles to a show to find your doves have no competition in their class (because all the unpopular colours are shown in AOC Self). Secondly, although they are 'pale selfs', doves will never be able to compete with silvers and champagnes. Doves are darker, so it's harder to keep the colour even and the faults like tanning on the vents show up a lot more. I've found with my doves that as they get darker and closer to the proper colour, the type starts to weaken. I think that the concentration of pigment has a direct effect on the size of the mouse and that's why doves, blues, lilacs and chocolates won't ever be as consistently big as silver, champagnes and PEWs, and why blacks are the smallest of the selfs.

I didn't used to mind all this, I was just happy to have them around because I liked them and I didn't really care if they won or not. But now... it's all about the competition and I want to win  So now I'm breeding dove tans instead. More popular, more competition and still the colour I love.

If you still want to breed dove self PM me. I bred them for two years and learned a lot which I'd be happy to pass on  I also wrote a post here: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=4453&p=37545#p37545 about the best ways to breed them and the faults to look out for (with lots of photograph examples).

Sarah xxx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheers Sarah, ill definately take you up on that if you dont mind!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah we need more people showing in the AOC class.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------

